# In A Pickle And Need SMF's Help/Thoughts



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 16, 2022)

So I have 10 lbs of bacon done curing (this past Sat.)...  Rinsed off and fry test...  Perfect on salt (1.5%) ... Spiced up and back in the fridge to dry/form pellicle...  Last night started to get things around for cold smoking...  OHH NOOOO...  NO PELLETS ... 

So I quick went to the Pit Boss site and ordered some A-Maze-N brand pellets... 7-10 days out they are... Starting Thurs. I will be working 12.5 hr days for about 7 days straight... 

So the question is...  Vac Seal the belly and back in fridge....  Leave sit out and in fridge ... or vac seal and freeze until I can get back to smoke them ??


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 16, 2022)

If it's eq cured then just leave in the fridge vac sealed.  That's what I would do.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 16, 2022)

Sorry Adam..  It was dry cured


----------



## DougE (Aug 16, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Sorry Adam..  It was dry cured


Dry is one form of EQ. It isn't going to get any saltier if you vac seal and leave it in the fridge. I do 14 day dry cures, and I'd be fine leaving it another week if I had to.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 16, 2022)

Yep. Just put back in a bag and smoke when the pellets arrive. You have 30-35 days with cure #1.......


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 16, 2022)

Yup dry eq cured is what I do with my bacons.  I have left them for a month and it's been good


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 16, 2022)

Good deal fellers ...  Appreciate it...  

Yes...  It dry cured for 14 days at 156ppm...


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 16, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Yep. Just put back in a bag and smoke when the pellets arrive. You have 30-35 days with cure #1.......


I wouldn’t.
I did some thick ham steaks for Easter. These were 1.5% salt and I got a little ahead of myself on the cure time. All in curing, smoking and resting they were 25 days in refrigeration and bagged. (These were dry cured) They molded and started to get funky. Some yeast I’m thinking because they were just a tad slimy.

If I were you Kieth, I would freeze then smoke when you have time. 1.5% salt just isn’t enough of a hurdle for long refrigeration time. This is just my experience.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 16, 2022)

indaswamp

In the open air in the fridge, no bag, is a different story. That produces a bit of a funky dry age flavor with no mold issues for me, but that is a much different flavor profile for most folks. The surface drying is key for long refrigeration time. In a bag is no good long term at that salt percentage.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 16, 2022)

Might be ok...  Pit Boss/Fed Ex is saying Fri for the Pecan pellets but no word on the Pit Masters Choice...  which is what I had planned on using originally ...


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 16, 2022)

I've used pecan a lot on bacon....good color and flavor.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 16, 2022)

Yup. I love pecan for cured meats


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 16, 2022)

Oh yea..  Pecan is my all around favorite...  Have no problem using that ...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 16, 2022)

You’ve some awesome advise on this thread and thanks for posting as I would not have known what to do in your situation!  

That being said, pecan is awesome smoke… one of my favs!


----------



## tbern (Aug 16, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> You’ve some awesome advise on this thread and thanks for posting as I would not have known what to do in your situation!
> 
> That being said, pecan is awesome smoke… one of my favs!


Absolutely, this forum is so awesome with how so many people jump in and help others out, love it!!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 16, 2022)

I agree...  This is exactly why this Site is the only kind of social media I do...  No BS..  No Drama .. No so many things... 

That being said ...  Sometimes I get confused on the so many different techniques offered ...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 16, 2022)

Let me ask another question ...  Anything I've ever put in a bag  develops moisture...  Will this ruin the pellicle it has developed already ??


----------



## DougE (Aug 16, 2022)

Having never done what you're fixing to do, I don't know. I suspect you will have to let it sit in the fridge unwrapped again when you are ready to smoke it, though.


----------



## tropics (Aug 17, 2022)

I think I would have went to Tractor Supply & got some Cob pellets, just my 2 cents
Richie


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 17, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Let me ask another question ...  Anything I've ever put in a bag  develops moisture...  Will this ruin the pellicle it has developed already ??


Yes. The dried layer will reabsorb moisture. You will have to dry it out again and form a new pellicle.


----------



## zwiller (Aug 17, 2022)

tropics said:


> I think I would have went to Tractor Supply & got some Cob pellets, just my 2 cents
> Richie


Beat me to it Richie!


----------

